# 1950 Mercury Sheriff



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

This is the new kit by round 2. I enjoyed the kit. I used decals that I had onhand instead of what came with the kit. I also did not use the light bar, every time I looked at pics of old cars, the had lights but not light bars. thanks for looking. Russell


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Looks awesome!!!


----------

